# Fish Information...



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay, I have no idea about fish.. i didnt know that they needed different types of water, i just thought fish lived in fresh water and that was that lol  anyway! my oh is wanting to buy a tank and keep some of them glow in the dark fish in. Along with some clown fish. Could they be in the same tank together? Would the clown fish eat other fish?  I think my oh knows more about it but i just wanted to know.

could anyone suggest a tank? what type of water do they swim in?

Im sorry that i dont no much about it ut: x


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Everyone has to start out somewhere, and the only stupid question is the one you don't ask! 

I don't like bursting people's bubbles however Clownfish and Glofish can't be mixed for one very good reason, the former require tropical marine conditions (they come from the Indo-pacific) and the latter need freshwater.

Also in accordance with Article 111 of the 1990 Environmental protection act the importation, acquisition and breeding of any genetically modified organisms is strictly prohibited. Glofish are a genetically modified version of the popular Zebra Danio (_Danio rerio_) and as such are more or less illegal.

Before choosing any fish it is vital that you understand the basics of fishless cycling, water quality and fish health. Factors such as tank size will also determine what fish you can keep.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

oooo thank u very much  They sell the fish at pets at home and other pet shops so maybe there not glow fish  There little black fish with a strip down the side that glows..... what are they called? lol x


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> oooo thank u very much  They sell the fish at pets at home and other pet shops so maybe there not glow fish  There little black fish with a strip down the side that glows..... what are they called? lol x


Oh those, most likely Glowlight tetras (_Hemigrammus erythrozonus_). These are legal fortunately.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

oooo them are the ones im on about  what kind of water do they need?  x


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> oooo them are the ones im on about  what kind of water do they need?  x


These require freshwater. However they are quite adaptable in terms of pH and since 99.9% of these fish are captive-bred, they can be kept in bog-standard tapwater quite easily. That is providing you use a dechlorinator to remove harmful chlorine, heavy metals and chloramine if it's present.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

So you could keep these fish with the clown fish? If you did is there a minimum/max size tank for them? x


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> So you could keep these fish with the clown fish? If you did is there a minimum/max size tank for them? x


No, Clownfish require _saltwater_ (marine) conditions. Tetras require freshwater, they are however adaptable in terms of pH.

Also another thing, do not confuse Marine Clownfish (such as the species from the movie, Finding Nemo) with Clown loaches (_Chromobotia maracantha_).

Just to help clarify things...

Freshwater fish:


Tetras (i.e neons, glowlights, cardinals, lemons, congos, red-eyes)
Livebearers (i.e platies, swordtails, endlers and guppies)
Anabantoids (i.e gouramis and Siamese fighting fish)
Catfish (i.e plecs and corydoras)
Cichlids (i.e kribensis, discus, freshwater angelfish, malawi cichlids, tanganyikans, convict cichlids, keyholes, rams)
Other characins (i.e pencilfish, silver dollars, distichodus)
Oddballs (i.e african butterfly fish, lungfish, most freshwater stingrays, freshwater and brackish puffers, brackish and freshwater gobies)
Goldfish, Koi and Orfe (also minnows, tench, barbel, chub, rainbow trout etc)
Other cyprinids (i.e barbs, freshwater 'sharks', loaches and rasboras)

Marine:


Clownfish
Tangs (also called surgeonfish)
Marine butterflyfish 
Marine gobies
Blennies
Marine stingrays, sharks etc.
Marine angelfish
Dwarf angelfish
Damselfish (and other members of the family Pomacentridae, this family also includes clownfish)
Basslets (i.e royal grammas, purple dottybacks, anthias)
Marine puffers


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

ooo sorry i read it wrong  thank u for a great post though! Ill do some more research and speak to afew professionals about it  lol thank u x


----------



## luis47 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi

Fish were among the first animals systematically hunted by primitive humans. Even today, relatively primitive societies in the South Pacific and South America depend largely on fish for food; while in many industrialized nations, fish still constitute a major part of the diet. It is said that the search for codfish led French fishermen to the discovery of Canada and that villages sprang up on the coasts of Norway, Scotland, Japan, and other countries wherever shoals of herrings regularly came close to shore. Today fishes are harvested for unprocessed human food, fish meal, animal feed, and oil. They also are pursued avidly by sport anglers, who contribute to the economy of fishing areas and to specific industries. Currently, however, the increasing human population, overfishing to supply this population, and pollution of the world's waters are all cutting heavily into the world supply of fish, and threatening the existence of a number of species. At the same time, regulations to curtail the taking of certain species or sizes are virtually unenforceable on an international level.

Thanks
Have anice time ahead.


----------

